# [astuce] Eviter le démarrage automatique des services net

## sebtx

Salut à vous gentooistes  :Smile: 

Ce post a pour but d'aider ceux qui sont confrontés au problème que j'ai eu lors de mes derniers updates.

En effet depuis quelques temps, un message du type "Device initiated services: net.eth0, net.wlan0" apparaissait au boot. Peu après, 

les services net.eth0 et net.wlan0 démarraient tout seul alors que je ne voulais pas que ça soit le cas. La solution est dans la partie anglophone de ce forum. Mais comme tout le monde n'est pas à l'aise avec cette langue, 

je poste ici la solution, en espérant que ça aide pas mal de monde.

En fait, pour éviter le lancement de ces services, il suffit d'éditer /etc/conf.d/rc

```
nano /etc/conf.d/rc
```

et de remplacer 

```
RC_COLDPLUG="yes"
```

 par 

```
RC_COLDPLUG="no"
```

Une fois ce changement effectué, au prochain reboot, plus de problème avec les services qui se lancent tout seuls.

En espérant que ce post n'est pas inutile pour tout le monde :p

----------

## CryoGen

ca tombe bien,  j'allais jsutement bientot me pencher sur la question ^^

Merci bien   :Very Happy: 

----------

## BuBuaBu

Génial l'astuce.

Sur une config, j'ai fait le bourain et modifié les script a la main pour éviter de le lancer.

Par contre, la poster dans le bon forum aurait été mieux.

----------

## mardi_soir

salut !

je ne sais pas si c'ets très "propre"  mais je deplace pour ma part les liens presents dans /etc/init.d/   que je ne veux pas lancer dans .. /root/services_deplacés/

ca marche aussi.. (genre les net.XXX qui font chier )

voilà !

sinon je prend note de la technique sus mentionée

----------

## geekounet

Le mieux serai de remplir la variable RC_PLUG_SERVICES dans /etc/conf.d/rc.

Example tiré du fichier pour démarrer net.wlan et aucune autre interface :

```
RC_PLUG_SERVICES="net.wlan !net.*"
```

Et faut laisser RC_COLDPLUG="yes" quand même.

Voilà  :Smile: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Le mieux serai de remplir la variable RC_PLUG_SERVICES dans /etc/conf.d/rc.
> 
> Example tiré du fichier pour démarrer net.wlan et aucune autre interface :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

+1

----------

## titoucha

Super le truc, je l'avais résolu de manière bien plus sale.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## mardi_soir

j'adore la notion de sale/propre pour ce qui est de bricoler des bidouilles     :Mr. Green: 

----------

## titoucha

Dison qu'il y celle prévues par les développeurs et les autres.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Anthyme

tiens une question me passe en tete en rapport avec ces problemes ... quand je vais à l'ecole le serveur DHCP met 45 s a donner une adresse ... c'est tres long ... serai t'il possible d'activer les interfaces réseaux APRES avoir lancer l'interface graphique ?

----------

